# Looking for footprints



## izmarleaa (Jan 6, 2022)

Hi folks,

I've posted this on a few different sites and have been unable to get any results, so I thought why not try here! I had to put my budgie down in December due to cancer. I had been hoping to get his footprints and have them tattooed on me, but unfortunately I never got them. I also don't want to use a larger parrot's prints because they look so different...

I was wondering if anyone would maybe be willing to donate their baby's prints? I would be taking them and editing them digitally so it's more of a general shape rather than any detail. Sort of like this. (reddit link) I've found a couple artist renditions online but they just don't quite seem right to me.

I appreciate any help. Also sorry for being a new account- I used to be active here a few years ago but my account doesn't seem to work anymore after the update to the site!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What was your former User ID? I can merge the old account with this new one.

You should be able to use the following to have an artist create a tattoo for you




























*


----------



## izmarleaa (Jan 6, 2022)

It turns out I'm an idiot- I mixed this forum up with another. 😅 Appreciate the offer though.

Thank you for the photos!


----------

